# First proper cx race



## jowwy (21 Nov 2015)

Going to race in my first proper cx event tomorrow. Will be doing it on the Ti with fulcrum racing disc wheels, challenge griffo 32mm tyres 60psi rear, 40psi front

Any tips for the event


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2015)

No tips to give...

But the best of British luck to ya... have fun.


----------



## ayceejay (21 Nov 2015)

Have a look at the course before you start is pretty obvious and pace yourself, the hardest bits will be anything you have to do off the bike while carrying it.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Any tips for the event



Run _downhill_ if there is a lot of mud/frozen ruts to avoid a crash (well, that's what I've seen on Eurosport).

And, as Ian said, enjoy yourself.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2015)

Have fun.

The mud can be a killer if it's very wet.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Nov 2015)

I would walk the course beforehand, (like equestrians) , then you'll see any areas of concern, slidey bits and such like.
Get muddy and have fun .


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2015)

Hmmm! advice now that is a difficult one, despite having ridden in likely over 100 races I do not feel qualified to say anything other than I hope you enjoy suffering.

Have fun, it will hurt like hell and a few hours after you have finished you will be excited about the next one, plus of course it will likely be the only thing you talk about all next week.

Let us know how you got on.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (21 Nov 2015)

Good luck Jowwy


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2015)

I am a little concerned about any running as my surgeon did inform me a few years ago to avoid any sort of impact on my righy knee.....so im hoping the soft muddy sections of running shouldnt cause to many issues


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2015)

Very few people run in a cross race, more a plod. Just take it easy after the first 30 seconds, well to be honest you will feel in pain by then. 

No point in me saying take it easy off of the start, because nobody ever does.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2015)

Sod pacing yourself. Blow it all on the first three laps- by then you'll be as fjorked as everyone else.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2015)

And let a good 20 pound out of your back tyre. Unless your race is in Moab.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> And let a good 20 pound out of your back tyre. Unless your race is in Moab.


Im 110kg anything less than.60psi and i risk pinch flats


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2015)

A hot Bovril afterwards will be better than cake.

(And let us know how you got on. )


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

The day has arrived......its 0° at the moment, but not racing til 12.....so got a few hours for it to warm up yet


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

Good luck jowwy, will be interested to read about the race later, make sure there are pics of the muddy state of you


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Sorry guys no pics and not really much to report. After only riding twice and doing 3 turbo sessions since june. I blew up big time after 2 laps and 14mins into the race.....it was a real eye opener, think i will stick to TTs


----------



## User19783 (22 Nov 2015)

Well done for trying, 
But don't give up, wait just a month and enter another one, as you got all the kit.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Sorry guys no pics and not really much to report. After only riding twice and doing 3 turbo sessions since june. I blew up big time after 2 laps and 14mins into the race.....it was a real eye opener, think i will stick to TTs


In fairness to the noble sport of CX (and TT!), only 2 road rides and 3 turbo sessions since June isn't really training for anything other than actually starting training for next year! 

In a year's time, you might really enjoy a CX race.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> In fairness to the noble sport of CX (and TT!), only 2 road rides and 3 turbo sessions since June isn't really training for anything other than actually starting training for next year!
> 
> In a year's time, you might really enjoy a CX race.


Your defo right colin....but as i agreed to enter i didnt want to go back on my word and let people down


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

Gilwern is a tough course for any level. Pembrey next week is a much better option - mostly flat, 100% rideable and guaranteed no mud.

Come to Pembrey and I will buy you a tea.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Gilwern is a tough course for any level. Pembrey next week is a much better option - mostly flat, 100% rideable and guaranteed no mud.
> 
> Come to Pembrey and I will buy you a tea.


No thanks


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> No thanks



Coffee then? And a cake?


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Sorry guys no pics and not really much to report. After only riding twice and doing 3 turbo sessions since june. I blew up big time after 2 laps and 14mins into the race.....it was a real eye opener, think i will stick to TTs


Don't sack it off Jonwy. Youve picked a hard time of year for your first CX. Try it in late August/ early September when it's firmer under foot. 

And honestly, take 20lb out of your rear tyre. Take it from someone who can give you 5kg easily.


----------



## Neilsmith (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Gilwern is a tough course for any level. Pembrey next week is a much better option - mostly flat, 100% rideable and guaranteed no mud.
> 
> Come to Pembrey and I will buy you a tea.


Was going to be my first attempt as its my local course. But I got injured and can't get on a bike at present, but I may go and watch as my mate will be riding.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2015)

At least you had a go at it....which is a lot more then other people do.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Sorry guys no pics and not really much to report. After only riding twice and doing 3 turbo sessions since june. I blew up big time after 2 laps and 14mins into the race.....it was a real eye opener, think i will stick to TTs


You did the hard bit by just getting out there, some training, a few tips off the seasoned cx'ers on here and you'll be good to go again.

Well done.


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Try it in late August/ early September when it's firmer under foot.



Or try Pembrey - which is always dry and firm...anad get a free tea (or coffee) and cake...


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> Was going to be my first attempt as its my local course. But I got injured and can't get on a bike at present, but I may go and watch as my mate will be riding.



Wrap up warm - it's always dry and usually cold...


----------



## Neilsmith (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Wrap up warm - it's always dry and usually cold...


Cycle through the park most rides as its just down the road from me


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> Cycle through the park most rides as its just down the road from me


Were you from neil?? I lived in gilwern for 20yrs as a kid and early adult hood and parents still live there


----------



## Neilsmith (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Were you from neil?? I lived in gilwern for 20yrs as a kid and early adult hood and parents still live there


I live a few miles down the road from Pembery back towards Carmarthen


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> I live a few miles down the road from Pembery back towards Carmarthen


Ah ok.....pembrey to far for me to travel


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Ah ok.....pembrey to far for me to travel



it's the same venue as the beach race, which you have previously entered.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> it's the same venue as the beach race, which you have previously entered.


Which i didnt race due to illness.......give it up citius


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Unfortunately, Pembrey's MILES away from me. I like the sound of beach racing.


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Unfortunately, Pembrey's MILES away from me. I like the sound of beach racing.



http://www.battleonthebeach.co.uk/

Worth the trip.


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Which i didnt race due to illness.......give it up citius



But you entered it (presumably) knowing where it was, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> But you entered it (presumably) knowing where it was, that's all I'm saying.


Yes i entered, i was going for the full weekend with my partner......but i WILL NOT be going there for a cx or to have coffee and cake with you...

Do you get it now


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Yes i entered, i was going for the full weekend with my partner......but i WILL NOT be going there for a cx or to have coffee and cake with you...
> 
> Do you get it now



Citrius is just trying to encourage you and show some interest in your participation in an aspect of cycling he's experienced and interested in.

I think he's 'got it' that he's wasting his time trying to help you.


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Yes i entered, i was going for the full weekend with my partner......but i WILL NOT be going there for a cx or to have coffee and cake with you...
> 
> Do you get it now



I can't put my finger on it, but there's something_ not right_ with you...


----------



## winjim (22 Nov 2015)

Surely it can't only be me who was hoping that this thread could be the start of a beautiful thing?


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> http://www.battleonthebeach.co.uk/
> 
> Worth the trip.


You may have a point.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> http://www.battleonthebeach.co.uk/
> 
> Worth the trip.


You know what i might well make the trip for that.


----------



## Citius (22 Nov 2015)

There's nothing else like it in the UK at the moment. It attracts entries from all over the UK, and teams from Belgium and Holland too...

I'll buy you the coffee instead - with the money I'm saving on jowwy...


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> There's nothing else like it in the UK at the moment. It attracts entries from all over the UK, and teams from Belgium and Holland too...
> 
> I'll buy you the coffee instead - with the money I'm saving on jowwy...


Now then. Afan on satdy then that. We may be talking......


----------

